# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Gebruik van antidepressiva bij kinderen en jongeren - Artikel

## Luuss0404

> *Gebruik van antidepressiva bij kinderen en jongeren* 
> Recent zijn heel wat kritische rapporten verschenen over het gebruik van antidepressiva, vooral dan uit de groep van de selectieve serotonine-heropnameremmers (SSRI’s). Studies in deze leeftijdsgroep hadden immers twijfels doen rijzen over hun doeltreffendheid, en toonden een hoger risico van zelfmoordgedachten en van automutilatie in de behandelde groepen. In België zijn antidepressiva niet geregistreerd voor behandeling van depressie bij kinderen en jongeren, maar worden ze toch voorgeschreven.


Bron:
- gezondheid.be

----------


## Luuss0404

> *7 maart 2008 - Standpunt CBG over gebruik antidepressiva bij kinderen*
> Het College ter Beoordeling van Geneesmiddelen ontraadt het gebruik van van SSRI’s (Serotonin-Selective Reuptake Inhibitors) bij de behandeling van kinderen en adolescenten jonger dan 18 jaar. Het College waarschuwt tevens jonge gebruikers van SSRI’s (en hun ouders/verzorgers) niet plotseling te stoppen met het gebruik van deze middelen. Bij onzekerheid of zorgen over mogelijke bijwerkingen dient altijd eerst de behandelend arts geraadpleegd te worden.


Bron:
- cbg-meb.n

----------


## gabry

Hoi Luuss,

Goed artikel, schrikbarend he?
Dezelfde discussie is al heel lang aan de gang over ADHD-medicijnen ofwel "kiddy-coke"
Goed dat je er bekendheid aangeeft.

Groet Gabry

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Gabry,

Bedankt  :Smile:  
Inderdaad schrikbarend, vandaar ook bovenstaande artikels! Echt raar dat veel kinderen met AD en ADHD-medicijnen volgepropt worden terwijl dat vaak juist meer kwaad dan goed doet! En die discussie over ADHD medicijnen heb ik inderdaad op tv gezien...
Mijn broertje (PDD-NOS) mocht zelf beslissen of hij aan de medicatie wou, maar ik ben blij dat hij dat niet gedaan heeft!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## sietske763

mijn zoon, 19, jaar heeft wel meicatie gekregen, diagnose ADHD en faalangst(door erg stotteren gekomen)
ja ja het hele huis slikt hier pillen.
hij is begonnen met ritalin, wat averechts werkte en heeft sinds 3 maanden remeron(mirtazapine) begonnen met 15 mg en later 30 mg, heeft nooit rare gedachten gehad door med., hij ging beter slapen en is veel positiever geworden en kan daardoor weer beter met zn stotteren overweg, is nu niet meer zo bang om te praten.
hij krijgt er gesprekken bij

----------

